# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Export maps from CC3+

## - JO -

Hello !

(I hope I'm posting this on the right place...)

I would like to post some of my maps in an album here. 
I work on CC3+ (with some additions of Photoshop or Gimp) but the resolution of my exports are really too low...
Anyone knows how to increase and have a good result ?
Thanks in advance for your help,

Jo

----------


## lorelei

For a higher res image with CC3, when you Save As, choose Rectangular PNG then go to Options on the bottom right and change the Maximum Image Dimensions.  I usually save at the highest my memory allows so the resolution as good as i can get it, then i'll scale that image down to around 5 MB to post here.   Hope that helps  :Smile:

----------


## - JO -

I'll try that tonight

Thanks a lot for the answer, and have a nice day !!!

----------


## - JO -

Hello again... I must be doing something wrong : I choose Rectangular PNG and changed the options on the bottom right (I tried diffreent Images dimensions), then I clicked on "save"... and nothing happens...nothing at all : not a single file is created. Maybe my software is corrupted ?

----------


## Mouse

Hi Jo.  Welcome to the Guild.  

Usually the best place to get help with CC3+ is on the Profantasy Forum, where among the regulars you will also find the both the experts and the programmers who write the code that makes all of this possible.

However, since you have posed this question here I will do what I can to help, even though I have only been using CC3+ for three months myself.

Do you get to give the file a name and choose a place to save it?

Assuming you do, once you click ok to save the file, you still have some work to do, because if you look at the command line at the bottom of the screen you will see that it is asking for the coordinates of the "first corner" of the selection box denoting the area you want to export.  You can either click on the map, or enter the coordinates (0,0 if you want to render the whole map).

When you have done this the command line will ask you for the "opposite corner", at which point you either click the map at the diagonally opposite corner of your selection rectangle, or you can enter the coordinates by hand as before.

For example, if your map is 1000x800 (feet, metres, miles - it doesn't matter) you would enter 0,0 for the first corner, and then 1000,800 for the opposite corner.

_EDIT:  To get a perfectly proportioned export with no white bits or cut-offs, it helps if you have set your save as options to the same ratio as the size of the map. eg, where the map is 1000x800 you could set the two pixel settings to: 2000x1600 (2x both sides), 3000x2400 (3x both sides), or smaller, like 500x400.  Any number you like in fact, as long as the ratio is 5:4, given the length and breath of this example.

If you want a different shape cut out from your main base map, then you can set whatever proportions you like, but you will still have to either select or enter the coordinates of both the corners.

There are always variations on the main theme, but after a bit of practice all of this will become second nature. 

_Let me know if this helps?

Mouse

----------


## waldronate

If you use File>>Save As with "Rectangular section" in the file type name (e.g. Rectangular section BMP), you will need to enter a rectangular window using the mouse or command line (speaking of command lines, watch the command line for hints about what to do next) and CC3 will save just that part of the display to your image file. If you use File>>Save As with "Bitmap file" in the name (e.g. BMP Bitmap File), then CC3 will save your whole drawing extents to an image file.

----------


## - JO -

Thanks a lot ! Indeed, I didn't understood what I was supposed to do, once I choose the options to save as rectangular PNG.
So, I'll be able to put some maps here ! Thanks again !!!

----------


## Chronist

Hello All, its me again  :Wink:  i followed the instruction from mouse. but the result is still not nice. thats what i did.
- choose by mouse: file >> save as
- choose: rectangular section png
- set Options: pixels 3000 by 2400 -png compression [x] default
- and than i did what the commandoline was asking me.

this is the result:


and this is the screen shot how it looks like on DD3:


what can i do, i´m using DD3 since a week now and watch one tutorial to the next... it will work some day i think
thanx for helping me out ... again :Razz:

----------


## Mouse

Hmmm... 

That's interesting.  I've never seen a colour difference or blurryness like that before - not at a reasonable resolution

When you choose 'Save as Rectangular PNG', are you then clicking the options and making sure that the export is the dimensions you gave above?  The reason I ask is because the image uploaded above is a lot smaller than that.  It is in fact only 815 x 460 pixels, at which resolution I might _expect_ the result to be a bit rubbish.  Could it be, I wonder, that you might be confusing a couple of the boxes in that settings dialog?

Will you try something for me?  

Untick the antialiasing box to disable it for a moment.  If the figures you are inputting as 3000 and 2400 suddenly go grey, then you are adjusting the wrong scales.  The ones you need to set at those amounts are the two nearest the top of the settings dialog.

A screen shot of the settings dialog itself would be helpful, so that I can have another guess if I'm on the wrong track with this?

----------


## Chronist

I will, but i think u have to go one step back with me ... where can i find the antiliasing box and disable it? and where can i find the setting dialog it self, think it makes sense to get my hand on this one..
the different size are maybe result of the "snipping tool" the first screenshot ist made out of corle draw the second one is made out of DD3 directly.

I also could send you the .fcw file - i´m sure u will find something which explains all my odd map facts ;-)

----------


## Mouse

Ah!

Right then.  

To get to open CC3 myself I need to log out of Linux, and into Windows.  I'm just a bit cluttered with open files at the moment, but if you give me about 10 minutes I'll be back with a couple of screen shots for you  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Back again  :Smile: 

Here is the screen shot you will need to refer to as I describe what to do:



I am assuming that you are already familiar with using File/Save as... and picking the "Rectangular section PNG" option from the drop down box at point 1.

Then you need to click the Options button at point 2.

This opens the dialog box you can see in the middle of the screen.

I have set the "Maximum Image Dimensions" to the ones you desire.

In my previous comment I was thinking that you might have been reading the other dimensions that I have crossed out as the ones to be adjusted.  Please ignore them entirely.  They are the size of image that CC3 will automatically render in order to be able to carry out the antialiasing process (in this example that is set at 50%, which effectively doubles the dimensions you entered in the boxes at the top).  They will not affect the size of the output image.

Once you have done that, all you need to do is click OK in the dialog box, and then proceed to save your png as before.

If this isn't making any sense, or you've already tried that, please let me know?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

I've just re-read your most recent comment.

You say there that you posted a screen shot of the exported map.  You can easily just upload the exported map instead of going through the trouble of taking a screen shot of it, which is always only ever the size of your screen at best.

The size restrictions are 9.4 MB image size (I believe).  If your png export is too large for that, try exporting the same size as a JPG instead  :Wink:

----------


## waldronate

You should get the current update for CC3+, Mouse. The export window will look more like:

You won't have to worry about that "ignore" part.

----------


## Mouse

You know.... I knew there was something I'd forgotten to do.

Thanks Waldronate  :Smile:

----------


## waldronate

CC3+ 3.80 only has 15 listed bug fixes and 17 new or improved features compared to 3.79. I will admit to be being fond of the SYMFILL feature.

The low-res texture problem might be fixable through the RESMODE command and selecting "fixed bitmap quality" with "very high".

----------


## Chronist

Thnx a lot for helping me at this point, it looks that i have an very old Version of CC3 3.02 and maybe all my problems will be fixed if i download the updates?

----------


## Mouse

If its CC3, and not CC3+ we're talking about here, my instructions won't be much use to you.

CC3 and CC3+ are two separate apps.  I have never bothered using CC3 to know anything about it, even though it came as part of the package when I purchased CC3+.

Your best bet is to log into your Profantasy account and look at what you have listed on your personal updates page.

If you your software isn't registered and you don't already have an account there, or if you are unsure about any of this, your best bet is to contact PF Technical Support through the Service tab on the main Profantasy page.

----------


## Chronist

Sorry i had a really old version borrowed by a friend of mine, but after all this litttle troubles i decided to buy the cc3 +,cd3 and dd3 incl. Symbol Set 2 and 4 Version 3.8. After installing everything i try to figure a few things out and than see if i come to the same problems ;-) i keep u up to date

----------


## Mouse

Congratulations - you have brought the core 3.  I have these, as well as Perspectives (which I don't think I've actually used just yet)

Now its important to check your Profantasy account on a regular basis for any new updates - all free of charge for the things you own.

(Says she, who has clearly forgotten to download the latest update for CC3+ in the Christmas rush!  :Razz: )

----------


## Chronist

Good Morning - well it took me a while to get everything in place again. and i figured out something. if I just take a part of the map, say just one room, it doesn´t look so bad:


but if i save the whole map it makes it very unnice:


same part as detail out of whole map:


here is a screnn of my settings:

don´t know if i have to bring the resolution more up its on 300pix per inch?

i didn´t find the RESMODE command and selecting "fixed bitmap quality" with "very high" jet maybe u can help me ;-)

thnx a lot helping me ;-)

----------


## Mouse

Morning!  :Smile: 

I fail to see what is 'unnice' about the second image?

It looks fine at 100% zoom.  The extract has been greatly enlarged from that original, so it is no surprise that the quality is bad.

If you want to have the same quality in the whole map as you have in the room you first rendered, then you will have to export a very large map indeed.

...

This is a separate observation to the issue of size and resolution.  The bitmap fills you are using are designed to be used in battlemaps that are usually exported at a much smaller size than the first map.  They look good at that smaller size, which is closer to the second map above, but they start to pixelate if you enlarge them too much, which is beginning to happen in the first map.

This isn't a fault or a problem.  Its just something that you need to be aware of  :Wink:

----------


## waldronate

You can enter the RESMODE command directly on the command line. If you're more into using the menu system, View>>Display Speed Settings will get you there.

----------


## Chronist

@ mouse thnx a lot for your advise i´m not that good to be bewar of this fact ;-) but ofcourse i try. i don´t care so much about export a very large map which is super sized at the end ;-) but it wood be nice bring the whole guildhouse to one battlemap ;-) maybe i can youse a combination of CC3/DD3 Corle Grafiks or Photoshop or illustrator ;-) i´m confused, becouse if u download the maps and open it with a grafik programm and enlarge it, the Gildhouse-part file is nice and clear. If I convert the whole Guildhouse file into a rectangular section PNG it should be also nice and clear even if, the file is super big ;-) but ok if the bitmap fills we are using are designed to be used in battlemaps that are usually exported at a much smaller size it could be a reason but actually the bitmap fills it self are not bigger its the same map just that i first just pick a part out of it, maybe its a way to save the Guildhouse in 6 different files and bring them togehter in a photoshop ;-)

@waldronat, thnx i will try this to ;-)

i keep you up to date

----------


## Mouse

I didn't explain that very well.

You can export massive files directly from CC3+.  Just multiply the figures you have already entered in the options box  :Wink: 

Depending on the size of your computer, its actually easier to export a very large file from CC3 than it is to try and manipulate many parts into a similar sized file in PS or GIMP.

I can certainly export a larger file from CC3+ than I can open in GIMP.

----------


## Chronist

Mouse u become my personal trainer here -  :Wink:  thnx a lot for your time. i try to figure out which steps i have to go to multiply the figures and what that exactlly means. i think i need a course DD3 for dummies  :Razz:  or its maybe becouse my mother tongue is not english  :Wink:  or becouse this DD3 is so complex that it just take a while before i understand every part of it ^^

----------


## Mouse

No worries  :Smile: 

What I meant by multiply those figures is to multiply 3000 x 2400 by a factor of 2 (for example) so that they are 6000 x 4800.

Just input the new figures and export the map again.

You don't have to multiply them both by 2.  You could use 1.5, or if you want it a bit unnecessarily large, 2.5.  2 should be about right  :Wink: 

And don't worry about the language barrier.  I belief a few of the key members of the PF Team are German, so if you end up having to contact them at any point you might find it easer to communicate than you think  :Wink:

----------


## Chronist

As long as u have time to explain, its ok for me i pimp up my skill @ dd3 and my english @ the same time .. perfect^^

----------


## Mark Oliva

> And don't worry about the language barrier.  I belief a few of the key members of the PF Team are German, so if you end up having to contact them at any point you might find it easer to communicate than you think


ProFantasys Product Manager Ralf Schemmann wohnt und hat sein Büro im Ruhrgebiet.  Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, schreib' einfach an:

ralf@profantasy.com

In besseren Händen kann man kaum sein.

Servus und ein gesundes neues Jahr!

----------


## Chronist

Thanx for the info. at some point i will. 
saving the Map with 4500x 3600 is close to what i want ;-)


now i can finally start and use the time for the little things - like the furniture, shadows ....

----------


## Mouse

That's a really nice map, Chronist.  If its your first you should be especially proud of what you have already achieved  :Smile: 

You might like to start a new Work In Progress thread (a WIP thread) all of your own to continue with the development of this map in the Building/Structure Mapping subforum?

That way, when you finish it and start a Finished Map thread in the Finished Maps forum to show off your work to the rest of the world, you will have a WIP thread all of your own to hyperlink the Finished Map thread to, instead of having to borrow this one  :Wink:

----------


## Chronist

Yes its my first Map  :Exclamation: and there is still a lot to figure out - but thanx to you and waldronate the progress can go on, so its sounds like a good idea to open a WIP thread.
Meanwhile you maybe like to explain how i can import your really nice textures to my CC3/DD3  :Cool:  - if u like u can message me dirctley.
Thanx a lot

----------


## Mouse

Ok.  We will explain that for you, but the answer itself and the questions that are likely to follow it have the potential to become a reasonably long discussion, so we really ought to start a new thread in the How do I forum.

If you would be so kind as to oblige us by starting a new thread over there with your new question, we can leave this thread for other people who might have rendering issues in the future  :Wink:

----------

